# Investment Banking Backoffice operations - comes Under which SOL



## Deltaz (Jul 20, 2014)

*Australian PR Visa 189*

Hi,

I want to apply to Pr visa 189

I am a B.com. Graduate and have an experience close to 8 years in Banking Backend operations in one of the US bank working in India. My current job profile is not matching with the accountant occupation in SOL, is it ok if I can make necessary amendments required in my visa 

Please advice if accountant is only for Chartered accountants ? and if so, Please advice under which category I can apply in Skilled occupation list

Thank you


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

> is it ok if I can make necessary amendments required in my visa


Don't lie in your reference letters! Submitting fraudulent evidence is visa fraud and may get you a (deserved) multi-year ban. The assessing authorities and DIBP may perform employment verification and call or even show up at your work place. 

That said, DIBP defines "full-time" as 20+hrs/week and most people have a certain overlap between multiple ANZSCO codes in their job profiles. If you can find a job code that covers about half of your work hours, you should be able to qualify. Note that you also need an education that matches your job or at least 5 years of relevant work experience to qualify via a _recognition or prior learning_ stream. Plus, every assessing authority has different requirements. 

Don't forget to check the CSOL as well. You'll need state or employer sponsorship to qualify for a visa with a job on the CSOL, though. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## Deltaz (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi,

I am working for a US bank offshore investment banking operations where in my job profile in voles making interest payments on bonds to financial institutions, reconciliations, sending client exposures 

Please advice under which Skilled Occupation list my job profile come under

Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Don't be lazy - go through the CSOL (which also includes the SOL) and write down occupation codes that might match. Then use the Search ANZSCO titles from the ABS homepage to retrieve the detailed job descriptions. It will also show you related occupations within a unit group that might apply. 

By the way, I merged your thread - it's better to have everything in one place...


----------

